# IDENTITY THIEF (Blu-ray; Universal)



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

[img]http://www.beyondhollywood.com/uploads/2013/04/Identity-Thief-2013-Movie-Blu-ray-Cover-e1364929069377.jpg[/img]*Releasing/Participating Studio(s): Universal
Disc/Transfer Information: Region A; High Definition 1080p 2.35:1 (Original Aspect 2.39:1)  
Video Codec Information: MPEG-4 AVC 50GB Blu-ray Disc
Rating: Unrated
Running Time: 111 Minutes
Tested Audio Track: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Director: Seth Gordon
Starring Cast: Jason Bateman, Melissa McCarthy, Jon Favreau, Amanda Peet, T.I., Genesis Rodriguez, Morris Chestnut 


SHE’S HAVING THE TIME OF HIS LIFE.


PLOT ANALYSIS:*

I know some of you have been waiting for me to post this review of the quasi-comedic _Identity Thief_, which I viewed last night, but though I had high hopes for it given the likes of the normally hysterical Jason Bateman and off-the-wall Melissa McCarthy, I am sad to report that in the end, it really wasn’t all that funny or gut-busting. Is it worth watching/renting? Sure. But I would not recommend a blind buy, as one of our members here suggested he was going to do based on my review – I suggest, humbly, renting this first, please, and then make your own mind up. That being said, I went into this thinking it was going to come from the same school of some more “modern hysterics classics” a la _40 Year Old Virgin, Knocked Up, The Sitter, The Break Up, Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ and _Couples Retreat_; one look at the cast, writing team and producing folks – not to mention Universal was behind it – was all it took to make one believe this was going to be in the same flavor as those laugh potboilers. It wasn’t. For all its quasi-hype before release and now the “Unrated!” monikers that have been slapped on its home video commodities, you would also think this was going to be a rude, crude and over-the-top laughfest along the lines of, maybe, _Ted_. For most of its run time, there wasn’t that much overt cursing nor were any of the gags all that side-splitting, to be honest. The normally off-her-rocker McCarthy – who was so hysterically nutty in _Bridesmaids_ – seemed to be “holding back” or restrained here in her role as a psycho that steals for a living and thinks nothing of it. Bateman, meanwhile, delivers his classic cool, calm yet unstable delivery as he so hysterically does in nearly all his roles as the victim of her latest crime. But something just didn’t mesh; I don’t know yet quite what it was, but I came out feeling like this was merely good for a rental…

Okay, so what we have here is, on paper, a pretty good cast assembly – Bateman and McCarthy in the leads, with none other than Jon I’m-getting-a-lot-of-work-now-but-need-to-go-back-and-make-another-_Iron Man_ Favreau playing Bateman’s character’s boss (in a brief role), the always-pleasant-to-look-at Amada Peet as his wife and, out of nowhere, Morris I’ve-done-nothing-really-memorable-since _Boyz N The Hood_ Chestnut. We even get a small role from the likes of the great Robert remember-me-from _Terminator 2_ Patrick as a dirt bag “skip hunter” for hire tracking McCarthy’s character. However, with all this talent on the screen, _Identity Thief_ played like nothing more than a semi-memorable rental; what’s worse is that the subject material explores a very real and downright frightening element and situation that many people have had to deal with – and are still dealing with in many cases, and as we watch this, we can’t help but absolutely sympathize with Bateman’s character and what he’s going through…we also want to just wrap our hands around McCarthy’s character’s throat and strangle her to a pulp for what she has done to this guy and his life…and yet still the film didn’t stay all that memorable.

Bateman portrays, again, the everyday family man as “Sandy Patterson” – a name that gets him made fun of on an almost daily basis – married to Amanda Peet’s Trish Patterson. They have two little girls (played again by the same girls that starred in _Knocked Up_ as Paul Rudd and Leslie Mann’s kids) and Sandy works for a corporate company directed by Jon Favreau’s Harold Cornish. The plot sets itself up from the get-go, with Sandy at his desk getting a call from a woman who claims to know that his identity has been compromised (McCarthy’s “Diana” character) while asking him to confirm his social security, bank and other information – ALWAYS a bad idea. Of course, what Sandy doesn’t know is that the woman on the other end of the line is a heavy-set, makeup faced nut who makes it her business to steal people’s identities, credit cards, wallets…pretty much anything she can infiltrate. Now, with his identity and financial information, this “Diane” goes on a wild spending spree under the name of “Sandy Patterson.” Of course, no one really questions her as she goes to bars and buys drinks for the whole place, spends thousands in shopping malls and even randomly buys a jet ski for no apparent reason because “Sandy” sounds like…well…a WOMAN’S name. And being that she has ID that claims she is Sandy Patterson, well…

You know where this leads, don’t you? Well, before Sandy (Bateman) finds out his life has been duplicated and compromised, he’s informed by his a-hole boss (Favreau as Mr. Cornish) that he’s being “downsized” – while he fears losing his job, he’s met by a co-worker and others in the parking garage of their office building that inform him they are going to be starting a company all their own and make him a serious offer he can’t refuse. VERY far-fetched and something that would NEVER happen. Meanwhile, because of all the naughty things Diana is doing in Florida, attention by law enforcement is drawn to the real Sandy Patterson of Denver, who arrest him and bring him in for questioning. When it’s discovered that the real thief is this oversized nut named Diana, the lead detective (Morris Chestnut’s “Reilly”) informs Sandy that the only way they can prosecute her is if she’s right there in front of them, in their jurisdiction. With the fear of now being fired from this brand-new job because of drug trafficking allegations brought on by the identity thief issues – as well as really being arrested – Sandy decides to take a trip to Florida to confront the lunatic that has been posing as him and drag her back to Colorado with him. 

Once down there, a slew of hijinks take place, beginning with Sandy following Diana on the highway which leads to a confrontation in which Sandy exposes her for the fraud that she is, showing her his real identity and that HE is Sandy Patterson – being the slick, slippery con that she is, Diana ends up using a jab-to-the-throat move to get away from Sandy and racing off with his rental car after her Fiat – paid for by the real Sandy Patterson’s credit line – is destroyed in the rumble on the side of the highway. And so the remainder of _Identity Thief_ concentrates on Bateman’s Sandy character chasing McCarthy’s incredibly annoying and rambunctious Diana all over the place, the two of them getting into funny banter and conversation – not to mention situations – along the way; from a pretty funny sequence in which the two of them are sitting at a roadside ******* diner and the waitress thinks he has been abusing her by making fun of her weight when she orders a slab of ribs to a moment they check into a motel and Diana meets “Big Chuck” (Eric Stonestreet) at a neighboring bar and who she takes back to their room in a drunken stupor for a “show” in his tidy whities in front of Sandy, there are some funny moments in the film. Again, though, I was expecting more.

Also along the way we meet Robert Patrick’s “Skiptracer” character who has been hired as a sort of “freelance bounty hunter” to bring the notorious Diana in, and, at the same time we meet two assassins working for a crime boss who have been assigned to kill her for selling bogus credit cards and making the boss look bad (“T.I.” and the deliciously curvy, lovely and I-look-awesome-in-a-black dress Genesis Rodriguez; G-D is this girl GORGEOUS). Through a series of events including getting back on the road to bring Diana in to Denver where they have close-calls with the ******* character Patrick plays, getting away from the murderous hit man and woman that are after Diana and finally learning why this psycho does what she does to people in a face-to-face dinner Sandy and her have one night – apparently she doesn’t even know what her real name is or who raised her – the film finally culminates with, of course, Sandy getting his job and life back and Diana surrendering to the Denver police, admitting it was her who stole Sandy’s identity. But, in a rather cute twist, though Diana is sent off to white-collar prison, Sandy and his wife Trish – and the two kids – routinely visit her at the jail, bringing her pictures to look at and sharing visiting time. And, in a show of humanity, Sandy actually tracks down Diana’s birth certificate and shows her documents revealing her real identity and name – though it’s not taken too well with her. The closing frame of _Identity Thief_ was a little weird, with McCarthy being taken back to her jail cell where just moments before she hears _“Back in your cell, be-atch…”_ by one of the guards...to which she jabs the guard in her throat using her signature move seen throughout the film.

The sequence ends the film abruptly, and between that and never seeing Favreau’s character again – plus some other missed, unspoken for opportunities – the whole thing ended up feeling disappointing. 

[img]http://www.cinematoria.com/images/films/identity-thief_2013/screenshots/identity-thief_2013-2-1000x586.jpg[/img]*VIDEO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC LOOK?*

As they usually do, Universal has adorned _Identity Thief_ with a glorious-looking, highly saturated eye candy of a video transfer on Blu-ray. The 2.35:1 image pops pretty much from beginning to end, with no grain, no noise and nothing to really complain about. As always, outdoor sequences fare the best, with the greens of grass and leaves almost neon in their clarity and details such as pebbles on a street or bricks on a building exhibiting incredible realism. 























[img]http://www.cinematoria.com/images/films/identity-thief_2013/screenshots/identity-thief_2013-1-1280x720_scroller.jpg[/img]*AUDIO QUALITY ANALYSIS: HOW DID THE DISC SOUND?*

Nothing much going on in the sound department; the regulatory Master Audio track in English on this Region A release was average at best, supporting the dialogue through the center channel position but offering little else. I didn’t detect much, if any, use of the surrounds to support ANY scene, and environmental fill was disappointing. Additionally, the track required a good amount of master volume goosing to really get going and heat up – well, what I mean is, to actually be able to make out dialogue reasonably well. This wasn’t a screaming track in any sense of the word. 











[img]http://twomoviecritics.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Genesis-rodriguez-e1360776364321-923x1024.jpg[/img]
*FINAL THOUGHTS:*

_*<<< See what I mean about Genesis Rodriguez? WOWWW...I just can't stop drooling...:yikes: :unbelievable: :unbelievable: *_

This is a rental, at best; the missus in your life will probably like it more. I am a Bateman and McCarthy fan, loving in them in nearly everything they did before this – most notably McCarthy, who I thought was underrated and side-splitting in the aforementioned _Bridesmaids_ – but this film just wasn’t all that funny, and in the end I think it’s what hurt it the most. Give it a shot and please, as always, get back to me in this thread and tell me what you thought!











































I will be posting up my next review on the film about the infamous Wall Street stock market crash, _Margin Call_, on Blu-ray by tomorrow!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I thought for sure this movie had potential. It looked funny from the trailers. Thanks for reviewing this and this for sure is one movie I will skip. I will not even rent it. 

You saved me some money on this one. lol.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

No, JJJ -- I say give this a rental spin, at least; it wasn't THAT bad...there are definitely some funny moments...:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

My wife wants it so we will get it but we usually buy the previewed bluray from family video the sell them after a month or so for 11.95 - 9.95 with a 30 day guarantee but we still buy the blockbusters I can't wait for certain titles.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> No, JJJ -- I say give this a rental spin, at least; it wasn't THAT bad...there are definitely some funny moments...:T


Well, I would expect a lot of funny moments for me to buy it as well renting for a good movie night! 

I will hold for now. I do like your reviews and our likes are very identical so I appreciate your reviews. Thanks again!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Well, I would expect a lot of funny moments for me to buy it as well renting for a good movie night!


Okay, well I can definitely recommend it for a "casual rental;" it wasn't horrible by any means -- just not what I (and you) expected... 



> I do like your reviews and our likes are very identical so I appreciate your reviews. Thanks again!


Getting feedback like this from a kindhearted individual such as yourself makes it all worth the while to write them and share 'em with you -- thank you very much for the nice words. :wave:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

B- one said:


> My wife wants it so we will get it but we usually buy the previewed bluray from family video the sell them after a month or so for 11.95 - 9.95 with a 30 day guarantee but we still buy the blockbusters I can't wait for certain titles.


Hello, B-one, and thanks for commenting...

Can you get your wife to rent it first? Did she see this in theaters when it came out that she wants it?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hello, B-one, and thanks for commenting...
> 
> Can you get your wife to rent it first? Did she see this in theaters when it came out that she wants it?


For 12 bucks I'm to lazy to return it I don't even have to pay for the gas. We didn't see it in the theater we rarely go last movie we went to was the Dark Knight Rises the theater is to pricey we get a sitter go out to eat snacks there I would just rather but most titles used were finally watching Gangster Squad.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely no offense meant here -- but can you try to break your sentences up with periods, commas or _something?_...it's so difficult to read your replies sometimes! :nerd: :rubeyes: 

I understand what you're saying, essentially, about the theaters -- my wife and I don't really get around much to seeing things theatrically anymore (and I used to be a guy that saw something EVERY weekend when I was younger) except for blockbusters like you mentioned (_Dark Knight Rises, Iron Man 3_ etc; I'm hoping to see _Man of Steel_ and _World War Z_ this month) because of the crowds, the lines, the overpriced food...and her wacky work schedule (I work from home)...

What are you saying, though, about buying -- or NOT buying -- _Identity Thief?_ :blink:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree it's a rental.. I didn't really enjoy it that much, funny parts but not anything I would buy. Thanks for the review


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

JQueen said:


> I agree it's a rental.. I didn't really enjoy it that much, funny parts but not anything I would buy. Thanks for the review


Thank you for your input and thoughts, Queen! You are most welcome for the review...thanks for reading!

I am in total agreement with you -- this is pure rental material. I truly thought it would be much funnier and gut-busting, especially given the two leads...:rolleyesno:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We can just buy it for 12 bucks. The wife is happy,and I don't have to return it! Remember I'm lazy.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up; sure, you don't have to return it, but wouldn't you rather just pay like three bucks or whatever it is for the rental instead of 12...especially for something you may not ever watch more than once?

I don't know; that's the way I feel about these matters...:huh: :scratch:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

The wife rarely wants any movies that I don't. She has to win once in a while, right?? She also changes almost every diaper she's earned a bad movie or two. I have picked a few lemons as well.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

NO argument against the diaper factor...:rolleyesno: :rolleyesno: :rolleyesno:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW -- You have any pics of your setup? Seems like you have some nice gear listed there...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> BTW -- You have any pics of your setup? Seems like you have some nice gear listed there...


Hope to get new ones soon. Just got new tv stand and our Samsung f8500 should arrive Friday. Need to have a shelf built for the tv to sit over the center channel, that lazy thing again. Here's a pic of new stand and our bedroom tv it's only 46 inches new one is 64. Gave the 73 Mits to a friend I didn't wanna fix it just to have another problem.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL “modern hysterics classics” a la 40 Year Old Virgin, Knocked Up, The Sitter, The Break Up, Forgetting Sarah Marshall and Couples Retreat; none of which I cared for, so if this movie is not in the same vein I will definitely screen it before purchasing but my wife might have a different agenda as she likes McCarthy and I will no doubt like Genesis Rodriguez but for other reasons.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I just watched it with the wife and Robert Patrick as Skiptracer was cast in the role perfectly, dare I say the best parts of the movie for me were the chase scenes and Robert Patrick-Skiptracer vs Genesis Rodriguez-Marisol/T.I.-Julian. The wife says she wants it so when it is $9.99 or in the 5 buck bin I will purchase it. Until then the digital copy will have to do.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> LOL “modern hysterics classics” a la 40 Year Old Virgin, Knocked Up, The Sitter, The Break Up, Forgetting Sarah Marshall and Couples Retreat; none of which I cared for, so if this movie is not in the same vein I will definitely screen it before purchasing but my wife might have a different agenda as she likes McCarthy and I will no doubt like Genesis Rodriguez but for other reasons.


Wow -- can't believe you didn't like any of those films I consider to be "modern comedy classics," Eric; I thought they were great, and in my opinion it's Judd Apatow that knows how to make a serious comedy today...

But, to each his own.

Outside of her stunning looks, what other "reasons" are you viewing Rodriguez in it for? :blink:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> I just watched it with the wife and Robert Patrick as Skiptracer was cast in the role perfectly, dare I say the best parts of the movie for me were the chase scenes and Robert Patrick-Skiptracer vs Genesis Rodriguez-Marisol/T.I.-Julian. The wife says she wants it so when it is $9.99 or in the 5 buck bin I will purchase it. Until then the digital copy will have to do.


Hmmmm....another buy for a member here...

We just didn't see it that way; a rental, yes, but not worth rewatching.

I'm working on putting up reviews of _Margin Call, RED_ and _Fair Game_...:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hmmmm....another buy for a member here...
> 
> We just didn't see it that way; a rental, yes, but not worth rewatching.
> 
> I'm working on putting up reviews of Margin Call, RED and Fair Game...:T


I really liked Red, you should enjoy it.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Saw it last night, B -- pretty funny...will have my thoughts up soon.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> Wow -- can't believe you didn't like any of those films I consider to be "modern comedy classics," Eric; I thought they were great, and in my opinion it's Judd Apatow that knows how to make a serious comedy today...
> 
> But, to each his own.
> 
> Outside of her stunning looks, what other "reasons" are you viewing Rodriguez in it for? :blink:


I guess that's the difference between being a teen in the 70's vs 80's. I thought Animal House and the whoopie boys were hysterical. 

I met her (Rodriguez) on my flight home from LAX in 08 and she is a very stunning beautiful lady with a great sense of humor and it was my pleasure to see her in this movie.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> I guess that's the difference between being a teen in the 70's vs 80's. I thought Animal House and the whoopie boys were hysterical.


Oh, I totally agree with you on that generation of comedy -- _Animal House, Porky's, Bachelor Party, Stewardess School, Police Academy, Revenge of the Nerds..._ as far as I am concerned, THOSE are definitely comedic classics that laid the groundwork for what we see today...I just think in terms of MODERN DAY comedy, the "better" trend began with films like _40 Year Old Virgin_...



> I met her (Rodriguez) on my flight home from LAX in 08 and she is a very stunning beautiful lady with a great sense of humor and it was my pleasure to see her in this movie.


No kidding, huh? I'm sure she's as hot in person as she is on the screen; she's one of my favorite pieces of Hollywood eye candy right now. Was she alone?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you on that generation of comedy -- _Animal House, Porky's, Bachelor Party, Stewardess School, Police Academy, Revenge of the Nerds..._ as far as I am concerned, THOSE are definitely comedic classics that laid the groundwork for what we see today...I just think in terms of MODERN DAY comedy, the "better" trend began with films like _40 Year Old Virgin_...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, huh? I'm sure she's as hot in person as she is on the screen; she's one of my favorite pieces of Hollywood eye candy right now. Was she alone?


OK now I see what you were referring to. I did like Waiting and some of the more recent spoof comedies.

She was flying to Florida with her mom who is also a very nice lady.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> OK now I see what you were referring to. I did like Waiting and some of the more recent spoof comedies.


"Waiting"? 



> She was flying to Florida with her mom who is also a very nice lady.


I see. 

Did she say she had a man in her life? :rubeyes: :scratch: :unbelievable: :yikes:

Yeah...like I'd stand a chance...:coocoo: :coocoo:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> "Waiting"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting with Ryan Reynolds http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0348333/ a mindless free for all comedy with more zingers and one liners and surprises than I could count. Good stuff.:clap:
Did she say she had a man in her life?
That subject never came up in the conversation I have a son older than she is. :yikes:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> That subject never came up in the conversation I have a son older than she is. :yikes:


:yikes: :yikes: :unbelievable:

I was kidding anyway...:T


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :unbelievable:
> 
> I was kidding anyway...:T


I know :bigsmile:


----------

